# Don't like sex..help!



## seagirl31 (Jul 7, 2010)

I was wondering if anyone is in the same boat. I am 31, been w/ my husband for 13 years (married for 8 of those years) and have 2 kids. I have gained weight over the years and went from an 11 to a 22. My husband was a great support and has told me he loves me no matter what. With my weight gain, we still had incredible sex. Sometimes 2 or 3 orgasms during one session. I have finally started to lose weight and feel so good. Now I don't want sex anymore! I don't like being touched by him or even kissed. Every so often, I will take one for the team, but I feel numb from the waist down. I don't even enjoy my dildo anymore. Thanks for you help in advance


----------



## CoffeeBuzz (Jul 7, 2010)

seagirl31 said:


> I was wondering if anyone is in the same boat. I am 31, been w/ my husband for 13 years (married for 8 of those years) and have 2 kids. I have gained weight over the years and went from an 11 to a 22. My husband was a great support and has told me he loves me no matter what. With my weight gain, we still had incredible sex. Sometimes 2 or 3 orgasms during one session. I have finally started to lose weight and feel so good. Now I don't want sex anymore! I don't like being touched by him or even kissed. Every so often, I will take one for the team, but I feel numb from the waist down. I don't even enjoy my dildo anymore. Thanks for you help in advance


Could it be a hormonal problem?


----------



## Susan2010 (Apr 19, 2010)

Depending on your diet to lose the weight, you could be affecting your hormones. For example, diets often require cutting out any fat, but your body actually needs fat to function properly. If you don't eat any fats at all, then you might miss a monthly period or two - throwing your cycle off. I don't know how rigorously you have been dieting, but keep in mind that sometimes it's best to cut back on meals - as in eat half of what you normally would - instead of restricting all the carbs and fats in order to lose weight rapidly. If you're on a strict diet that dictates exactly what you can and cannot eat, then don't overdo it. Maybe follow the diet strictly for a couple weeks, and then alternate eating regular food but cutting back on the amount you eat per meal. This will give your body and mind a fair chance to catch up or at least to adjust.

Also, certain foods can contribute to sex drive (make you horny like aphrodisiac affect), and certain ones can reduce your sex drive. You might want to look those up to compare what you have been eating.


----------



## sailorgirl (Jun 9, 2010)

I think you should see your doctor and rule out any medical problems first. Certainly discuss you diet with your doctor, it could very well be something along what Susan2010 posted about. It may be something entirely different, but you wont know until you see help.


----------

